# Steuerungen / Hersteller aus vergangenen Zeiten =)



## wincc (20 August 2008)

Ka wo ich das Thema reinstellen soll aber ich versuchs mal hier falls jemand eine andere rubrik einfällt dann einfach verschieben

Wer kennt noch die Hersteller aus der "guten alten Zeit" und vorallem welche 

Reliance Steuerungen und Umrichter, 
ABB, 
AEG, 
KrausMaffai, 
PEP CNC, 
Piller PC Steuerungen, 
Schramm digilogic
Lenze bzw Stahlcondor
schön sind auch sachen von WuH oder Fischer und Krecke lol

usw ....... erzählt mal was ihr so alles kennt =)

kann es sein das jeder maschinenhersteller früher ne eigene steuerung zusammengemurkst hat?


----------



## Kieler (20 August 2008)

Also AEG Steuerungen, sind bei mir mehr oder weniger immer noch Tagesgeschäft. ..und wenn es nur um deren Ablösung geht.


----------



## Sven_HH (20 August 2008)

*Eberle*

Wir haben noch ne alte *Eberle PLS* im Einsatz. Die läuft seit 1991 im Dauerbetrieb. Ist aber die letzte der Altlasten.
Und *Telemequanic* hatten wir auch noch, die waren Baugleich mit der Eberle

Gruß
Sven_HH


----------



## georg28 (20 August 2008)

Dann gibt es noch Sprecher und Schuh 
war ne ehemalige Schweizer Firma die von Allen Bradley übernommen worden ist


----------



## m_matrix (20 August 2008)

Telemecanique TSX 7, da weiß ich noch ein paar die laufen.

Das Programmiergerät dafür is ungefähr so groß wie ein mittlerer
Reisekoffer und in KOP zu programmieren, des is a Spaß.

Gruß
Michi


----------



## vierlagig (20 August 2008)

wincc schrieb:


> kann es sein das jeder maschinenhersteller früher ne eigene steuerung zusammengemurkst hat?



nicht nur früher... beispiel: homag, die haben eine steuerung namens HOMATIC - alles klar? alles klar ...


----------



## vierlagig (20 August 2008)

ne ferrocontrol aus dem jahre 1980 tut bei uns übrigens auch noch ihren dienst ... ab und zu mal eine eingangs- oder ausgangskarte wechseln, wegen abgerauchter elektronik, aber ansonsten wie ein uhrwerk ... die reperaturen der teile werden aber auch immer teurer - leider, denn die anlage macht spaß: über die angeschlossene visualisierung auf einer 14''-röhre im DOS-stil kann man so ziemlich alles machen, was das herz begehrt ...


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 August 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ne ferrocontrol aus dem jahre 1980 tut bei uns übrigens auch noch ihren dienst ... ab und zu mal eine eingangs- oder ausgangskarte wechseln, wegen abgerauchter elektronik, aber ansonsten wie ein uhrwerk ... die reperaturen der teile werden aber auch immer teurer - leider, denn die anlage macht spaß: über die angeschlossene visualisierung auf einer 14''-röhre im DOS-stil kann man so ziemlich alles machen, was das herz begehrt ...


 

Du musst da nur aufpassen ... die hatten da ein Probblem mit zu schnellen PC's (da gab es mal den "Division durch 0"-Fehler bei zu schnellen CPU's ab PII-xyz).


----------



## vierlagig (20 August 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Du musst da nur aufpassen ... die hatten da ein Probblem mit zu schnellen PC's (da gab es mal den "Division durch 0"-Fehler bei zu schnellen CPU's ab PII-xyz).



danke für den konkreten hinweis, beim letzten plattencrash hat der servicetechniker schon sowas angedeutet, aber wir hatten noch eine plattenkopie ... haben auch noch alte rechner für den fall das ... aber der sommer ist bald vorbei, im winter ist es weniger kritisch für den rechner ... 

:TOOL: *ehrfurchtvoreinersteuerunghatdiezweijahreälteristalserselbst* :TOOL:


----------



## wincc (20 August 2008)

vll sollten wir nicht nur ne rubrik mit neue schaltschränken anlegen sondern auch mit alten =)  da hätte ich jede menge bilder .......... 

mit und ohne "Instandhalterwutanfall" lol


----------



## Martin L. (21 August 2008)

Hallo Oldie-Liebhaber,

wer kennt denn noch, aus dem Schwarzwald (Hornberg), die
Schiele SPS-Steuerungen,  SPS400, SPS600 etc.


----------



## PLCSmilie (21 August 2008)

*Schiele SPS*

Hallo,

natürliche kenne ich die SPS300 und SPS400 von Schiele, bei uns sind noch einige davon im Einsatz. 

Gruß

PLCSmilie


----------



## dani (22 August 2008)

Wir haben bei uns noch ein paar Fanal-Steuerungen im Einsatz.
Die laufen wie ein Uhrwerk [***aufHolzklopf***]


----------



## P.M (22 August 2008)

Texas Instruments, Jahrgang bis 1990, Programm via 16Tasten und Glühdraht-7Segmentanzeige.....Später sogar mit eigenem Programmiergerät.
Das war so "portabel", nach 50 Meter durch die Halle brauchst du eine Pause.
Datansicherung waren die guten alten Compusetten!

Da war die Honywell IPC schon ein Riesensprung in Richtung Neuzeit......


----------



## himbeergeist (22 August 2008)

Ich hatte in meiner ehemaligen Firma 2 Anlagen von Krauss-Maffai. Aber eine "eigene " Steuerung hatten die nicht. Die alte war Schütz-gesteuert und die neuere war mit einer S5 115U bestückt. Die Schützgesteuerte war ein Krampf bei der Fehlersuche, ein Strompfad über 12 Schütze da bekommst Du graue Haare. Schließlich haben wir die auch dann auch auf S5 umgebaut.

Frank


----------



## Andreas (25 August 2008)

Kraus Maffei... MC3F und MC4 sind eigentlich die einzigen Eigenkonstruktionen die Ich von denen kenne. Alles andere ist bei denen doch mittlerweile Sigmatek genau wie bei Demag Ergotech. Erst die guten 115U eingebaut und dann zu den Bazis abgestürzt *ROFL*

Ansonsten noch Arburg und Engel...


----------



## PeBi (25 August 2008)

Habe noch Steuerungen von Pepperl und Fuchs (CS-112).
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit ?


----------



## Maxl (30 August 2008)

Wir haben vor 3 oder 4 Jahren bei einem Kunden eine Landis & Gyr Steuerung rausgeworfen und gegen eine S7 ersetzt.


----------



## MSc (4 September 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Kraus Maffei... MC3F und MC4 sind eigentlich die einzigen Eigenkonstruktionen die Ich von denen kenne. Alles andere ist bei denen doch mittlerweile Sigmatek genau wie bei Demag Ergotech. Erst die guten 115U eingebaut und dann zu den Bazis abgestürzt *ROFL*
> 
> Ansonsten noch Arburg und Engel...


 
Wo ist denn der Ersatz einer 115U durch eine Sigmatek - Steuerung ein Absturz. Technisch ist das doch gar kein Vergleich. Allein von der erzielbaren Zykluszeit sind da ja Welten dazwischen.

LG

MSc


----------



## Andreas (4 September 2008)

Stimmt Technisch sind die Bazi Steuerungen nicht mit der guten 115U vergleichbar
Die Software in der 115U stürzt nicht so oft ab, und die CPUs hielten früher auch länger 

Mal ganz im Ernst! Ich halt von den Dingern echt nix! Wir haben in unseren Robot und Maschinensystemen schon so viele Probleme mit den dingern gehabt das spottet jeder Beschreibung! Bei den alten Dias baugruppen ständig Kontaktprobleme weil die Kunststoffgehäuse spröde wurden und gewackelt haben... Der Hersteller hat die Dias Baugruppen dann mit Kabelbindern zusammengespaxt *ROFL* damit die Kisten weiterliefen... Mal von den tollen Zählerkarten ganz zu schweigen... Die mussten wir einmal im Jahr erneuern weil die spätestens dann im Ar... waren...Seit der neueren Generation wechseln wir eine CPU nach der anderen weil die CAN Schnittstellen anscheinend verrecken...
Ach ja. Die C-Dias verlieren öfter mal die Software... Ansonsten sind die Steuerungen echt Schick anzusehen *ROFL*

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## INST (5 September 2008)

*Krauss-Maffei ganz alt*



> Kraus Maffei... MC3F und MC4 sind eigentlich die einzigen Eigenkonstruktionen die Ich von denen kenne !!!


 
@ andreas
und was ist mit MC2 und MC3 von KM ? MC3 - Steuerungn laufen bei uns immer noch. Ganz zu schweigen von Arburg "Hydronika" mit den guten alten Ziffernstellern. 
Bei diesen guten alten Teilen hatten wir noch nie einen Systemabsturz, eine Neuinstalation oder Problemen mit einem Softwareupdate.

Gruß
INST


----------



## Andreas (5 September 2008)

Hi,

zu den MC2 und MC3 kann ich leider nichts sagen...
Die Arburg Hydronika sind immer noch die geilsten  Die laufen und laufen... Die Selogika von denen ist aber auch nicht schlecht.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Tom_1 (24 März 2011)

*Landis & Gyr*

Hallo kennt jemand von euch die SPS von Landis & Gyr und zwar die VISOGYR04 ??

Wollen die SPS auf eine Siemens umbauen und möchten aber vorher das Programm aus der Landis & Gyr auslesen. Dazu würde ich Software und ein Kabel benötigen und eine kurze Info wie ich aus der SPS das Programm herausladen kann!!

Kennt sich noch jemand mit dem alten Zeug aus??????


----------



## mariob (28 März 2011)

*Mal was aus dem Osten*

Hallo,
gesehen habe ich zumindest mal beide, die alte PS2000, so hieß die wohl, angeblich die einzige bezahlbare Ost Steuerung, und dann die EFE, die lief mir mal in einer Fräsmaschine über den Weg.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## det (23 April 2011)

*Alte SPS*

Hallo zusammen,
ich hätte noch eine alte "HÄWA" Steuerung zu bieten. Wenn jemand etwas darüber weiss, insbesondere wie man das Programm auslesen kann, wäre das eine große Hilfe.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## -V- (25 April 2011)

Bei uns im Betrieb ist noch mindestens eine Moeller PS3 im Einsatz, die wird aber im laufe des Jahres durch ein Beckhoff ersetzt.

Auserdem haben wir noch mindestens einige Sinumerik 810 im Einsatz.


----------



## Boxy (26 April 2011)

Ich könnte da noch etwas mit HONYWELL / IPC oder BWO bieten


----------



## Commander_Titte (6 Mai 2011)

Wir haben noch von Baumüller MPS2 und MPS3 sowie von Elau die gute "alte" Bobine (PMC-2).


----------



## the_elk (6 Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich hatte bis jetzt nur Kontakt mir S5, S7 und Elau. Bin aber auch nicht bös drum 
Aber, eine Bekannte arbeitet bei ner kleinen Elektronikfirma namens A2000. Der Name kommt vom ersten Produkt, das die Firma herstellte und soll die erste SPS gewesen sein. Kennt die von euch jemand?

Gruß
the_elk


----------

